# Where to get a Peri bottle??



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I am heading out to the store to pick up postpartum supplies, and don't know where to get a peri bottle, besides online.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere (Jul 18, 2008)

i used a hair dye bottle.


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

I use a Wilton candy making bottle, they carry them at almost all stores that carry Wilton candy supplies (AC Moore, Michaels, some party supply stores).

Hair dye bottles work fine, too.


----------



## Praying4aMIRACLE (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itsrtimedownhere* 
i used a hair dye bottle.

Is it like the pointed tip bottles for hair dye?

I have bought a bunch of these @ Bed Bath & Beyond they are called Chef's Bottles great for adding sauces & syrups to plates for pretty food presentation! LOL!!


----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

I got a bpa-free/thalate-free sqeezie bottle from the tupperware section of the drugstore. It even has a little insert that you can freeze, which may just come in handy.


----------



## Cellist (Feb 12, 2009)

Just wondering; what are you using this bottle for? I haven't a clue yet, as this is my first...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cellist* 
Just wondering; what are you using this bottle for? I haven't a clue yet, as this is my first...

Cleaning down there, instead of wiping.. for sensitive areas after having baby!


----------



## BekahMomToOliver (Oct 31, 2008)

I used a little spray bottle I picked up from our local dollar store. It was easy to add some epsom salts and to warm it in some hot water in the sink when I needed to. Those squeeze bottles sound like they'd work really well too!


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

medical supply store


----------



## bemommy (Sep 21, 2003)

A medical supply store or a REALLY good drug store (one that carries some medical supplies). There's an AWESOME drug store one town over from me (medical supplies, compounding pharmacy, homeopathics, big breastfeeding section and an LC on staff) I was pysched when I found that they sold peri bottles.

After my first birth I had felt so gipped that we're not introduced to peri bottles a lot earlier in our lives, like maybe when we first start our periods. They are just so great to have on hand.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Birth and Beyond.


----------

